# Giant Largemouth Swallows Duck Whole!



## Brine (Oct 20, 2010)

[youtube]Jp9BSW38bXg[/youtube]


----------



## bassassassin8 (Oct 20, 2010)

This video never gets old. I still can't believe it was able to. :wink:


----------



## Brine (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy "almost" Halloween :shock:


----------



## brmurray (Oct 20, 2010)

I no longer respect you! :shock:  :evil: :LOL2:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Oct 21, 2010)

I have seen it before and still fell for it.... :twisted: :lol: =D> 

Maybe because I thought people on THIS website could be trusted....let my guard down.... #-o 

I know better now...... :LOL2: :lol: [-X 

Its all good.....

Outdoorsman


----------



## lbursell (Oct 22, 2010)

Logging off now, while I clean where I was sitting.


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

:LOL2: Love it... That never gets old!


----------



## Nevillizer (Oct 22, 2010)

Thats just wrong. [-X Misleading innocent members like that :---)


----------



## ejones1961 (Nov 5, 2010)

love it, thats great =D> =D> :twisted:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 5, 2010)

I knew what was coming and still jumped. :roll:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Nov 5, 2010)

I remember seeing this one last year,but still went for it again.


----------



## MassFisherman (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks...I just crap'd my pants.


----------

